# 5 days late then got period for like 2 days...could I be pregnant?



## firegoddess13

Hi all,

I'm at a loss and hoping someone will be able to help me. I've been off the pill for about 5 months and had been having my period every 28 days. This was the first month I was late by about 5 days...on the 33rd day I spotted, but didn't start a full fledged period then on Friday it appeared that I had a full fledged period. I bled pretty heavily Friday and yesterday and now I appear to be spotting again. I've been feeling nauseous for a lil over a week, but I took a test and it came back negative. Could I still be pregnant? My husband and I have been regualrly trying and like i said I've been regular up until this point even after I went off the bc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jem123

You can get a flase negative, but that heavy flow you had for the one day don't sound good. You can show while your pregnant but not normall a full flow, jus spotting like you said you had, it could be a possible mc. 

Don't panic though. Just wait a few days and take another test if you havent had your period. As you've come off the pill it could be your body correcting itself. I have been off the pill for over a year and was regular until a month ago and messed up again.


xx


----------



## FertilMertile

firegoddess13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm at a loss and hoping someone will be able to help me. I've been off the pill for about 5 months and had been having my period every 28 days. This was the first month I was late by about 5 days...on the 33rd day I spotted, but didn't start a full fledged period then on Friday it appeared that I had a full fledged period. I bled pretty heavily Friday and yesterday and now I appear to be spotting again. I've been feeling nauseous for a lil over a week, but I took a test and it came back negative. Could I still be pregnant? My husband and I have been regualrly trying and like i said I've been regular up until this point even after I went off the bc. Thanks in advance!

You should get a blood test done for pregnancy cuz sometimes it just doesn't show up on a home pregnancy test. Or you could be having extremely irregular cycles and it can appear out of nowhere. It just happened to me. I was doing fine until last month. I was late and I thought I was pregnant but every test, including a blood test was negative. A sonogram revealed cysts on both ovaries. I have PCOS. I don't ovulate on my own anymore, even though I have 3 kids. Something happened to my cycle and it's an endocrine/metabolic disorder. I'm trying to find ways to ovulate naturally without meds cuz my doc wants to put me on Clomid next month if I don't ovulate on my own this month. If this is what's going on with you there's sooo many treatments out there to get you regulated and have you ovulating the right way in no time. Definitely get a blood test done and if it says you're not pregnant, talk to your gyn about PCOS and see if she/he can rule it out.


----------



## Bookworm

The exact same thing happened to me last cycle!! Only difference was I had an unusually light bleed.

I'm really sorry to tell you this but the most likely scenario is that you are not pregnant - and it's not necessarily a sign of mc either. If you had bleeding like a normal af and a neg test it's probably just that you Ov later than normal and so AF was late too.. the light bleed could be due to stress or other external factors
(are you using an OPK? do you know when you O?)

It's perfectly natural to have a light AF from time to time - I'm regular as clockwork and last month AF was late and I was soooooo hopeful! Even when I tested neg and then AF came I spent hours reasoning with DH that I could still be PG; that the bleed was so light and short and late... and I researched and researched to find eg.s of this (and they are out there), but there are many more examples of our bodies just doing strange things from time to time and because we are so busy TTC and aware of our cycles we notice it more than other women do - and we read more into it! But I couldn't let it rest until I did another late test and it was another neg....

On the other hand, like I said, there are examples out there of women who bleed around AF when PG... if you need to test again to put your mind at rest then you should.

Last month was my first using an OPK and I know I O'ed later than my cycle calendar predicted - but I didn't understand about the luteal phase at that point so didn't know to also expect AF to be late! Tortured myself! But this month I've O'ed exactly on schedule. So don't freak out, it's probably a one off and you'll be back to normal next cycle.

Really sorry hun:hugs: I really don't mean to be harsh!! I know exactly how you are feeling right now... I'd never even been late before last month; it was the first time anything even unusual had happened in all our months TTC and I was soooo hopeful - it's crushing:nope: If you need to do another test then you definitely should - and in that case FX for you that I'm wrong :flower:


----------



## Bookworm

Hi - sorry, when I say 'light' in the above I meant 'unusual'


----------

